# Lake Erie ice fishing gps



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good GPS for Lake Erie ice fishing? It would need to be on the atv or in the pocket. We often get out of cell signal out there and cell batteries hate the cold. 
Thanks


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use a lowerance elite 4 I got on sale as a display model at gander mountain. I hardwired it to a 12 volt adapter to plug into my adaptor on my quad. I bought a RAM handle bar mount and attached it to my quad. This unit does all I need it to do on the ice, has a minor mapping system where I can place a card if wanted. Saves all way points for ice fishing you will need on lake erie. I do not use this unit as a flasher just strictly for navigation on my quad. worked great in temps -23°.


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Drl. That's not a bad idea. My quad has an D.C. Outlet on it too. I'm thinking one of the handheld garmins or similar would be good. I'd like to keep it around 200. Do I need a lake map if I want basic topo of Lake Erie? Say on an etrex20 or a Magellan explorist?


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

If your looking for a handheld unit for Lake Erie without spending too much













this may do. It's a nautical black and white display I used before I put a lowrance 320c color unit on my boat. It's probably more reliable than my new one, I can't ever remember losing signal on it the way my 320c does. It has built in nav aids, waypoints, backtrack etc. Normal wear on the screen from bouncing around in the boat and also I bought the extra cigarette lighter adapter for it. 
Sell it for $30, pick up only, I live a few miles off of I71 Strongsville exit!


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure on those units if they will show depth of water, believe those are basic gps units for nav on land. The Lowerance units have a basic mapping system that will give you water depths and reef complexes .


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, it's gps only for marine use. In its database are navaids and waypoints like the cleveland crib, cleveland west harbor, buoys etc. and you can create your own waypoints on the water!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a Garmin GPSMAP 78 SC. It has all the maps preloaded including lake Erie. It takes AA batteries which last a couple of days. You can find them on EBay for a couple hundred to 350. Mine was 178.00 and included a ram mount for my snowmobile. Of course it was used but in perfect condition. It is very user friendly and loaded with options.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

My Magellan is sold, another ogf member wants it!


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

drl149 said:


> I use a lowerance elite 4 I got on sale as a display model at gander mountain. I hardwired it to a 12 volt adapter to plug into my adaptor on my quad. I bought a RAM handle bar mount and attached it to my quad. This unit does all I need it to do on the ice, has a minor mapping system where I can place a card if wanted. Saves all way points for ice fishing you will need on lake erie. I do not use this unit as a flasher just strictly for navigation on my quad. worked great in temps -23°.



May I ask why you don't use it as a flasher? I am debating buying the ice transducer for mine to save from buying flasher.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Dad has a hook 9 on his quad I think I am putting the hook 4 off my 14 footer. Using GPS only hooked into the battery. Nice to have it right in front of you in color with the track. Navigated in quite a few white outs with it. 

Real easy to get turned around even with it.

One second your going twards perry the next port clinton then canada. Going around cracks and shoves. Anyone can go out on a nice day....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

You'll appreciate a 5" or larger screen on the quad. Too hard to see a small handheld at any speed. Do you have one on your boat already?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Have a compass for backup.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I have the lowrance elite 4 hdi on my boat.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Buy an extra power cord and add a 12 volt plug to it. Buy or make a bracket for the unit and mount on quad. 

Use smartphone with Navionics app on inland lakes.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

keithjpoole said:


> May I ask why you don't use it as a flasher? I am debating buying the ice transducer for mine to save from buying flasher.



Reason why I do not use it as a flasher is the convenience of it staying on my quad. If I am moving to multiple spots I do not want to have to reattach it to my quad, and I also have 3 vexilars.


----------

